# TRUTH IN HISTORY: Pharmaceutical Terrorism The Backbone of Modern Medicine



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*

TRUTH IN HISTORY: Pharmaceutical Terrorism The Backbone of Modern Medicine

Q. "How Did That Work Out In The Nuremberg Trials?" A. Quite Well Actually
This presentation was sparked by the comment on a Yahoo group about police officers who "will do whatever they are told in reference to gun control," etc
We need to get a grip on reality in reference to the medical industry, and determine to take care of our own health when it comes to nutrition, the foods we grow, preserve and eat, the condition of the water we use, and to learn how to keep our immune systems in top condition, learn the many therapies which are able to do that, and how to do everything we can to bring relief from dis-eases in a natural manner. Understanding the history below is a place to start in order to motivate us to do this.
This is a terribly difficult subject to write on, and I do not do it lightly. It is taxing, enervating, and depressing.
Nor do I do it just to whine, moan, and complain. As I said thirteen years ago,
"I once heard Bob Spears, a preparedness leader, say that in the military, an officer should never bring a problem before his commander, unless he has developed "at least two workable solutions to the problem." There is no need for me to recount how deep the "mire" is into which we have sunk. What follows is a workable plan to achieve survivability for many who desire to obey the command to flee, literally, to use John Bunyan's phrase, "the city of destruction." As in the introduction to the novel, Systemic Shock, by Dean Ing, I know that there is another workable, albeit less desirable solution. Things were getting bad quickly, "but Americans knew there would be a solution. There was. It found 100 million Americans. It was called sudden death." What I envision is a way to avoid that for as many as will listen." http://www.howtogetoutofbabylon.com/ebook/preface.htm
Pursuant to that principle, I am proposing, along with many others, the only answer that we have available to us, to address this global problem: a worldwide Alliance to bring effective, inexpensive, even free, therapies, nutrients, devices, modalities, and the best ways to improve and enhance our water and the foods we eat.

I wrote an initial presentation of this idea, and the very next email I opened, was from the organization I helped to found. Understand, I had nothing to do with Lincoln's post titled . In fact, as rarely as I see him these days (it was every Friday when we were establishing the Well Fed Neighbor Alliance) I had just seen him on Saturday at the Natural Healing Arts Fair, but only for about one minute, and we did not mention to each other our thoughts on this.
A former businessman and US Congressman, Berkley Bedell (Berkley Fishing Equipment) set up an awesome organization doing what we envision here in the Ozarks, and we will work with them on any level that we can.
It is FAIM; Foundation for Alternative and Integrative Medicine
It's motto is "The best medicine in the world is useless if the very people who need it cannot afford it."

What follows is the kind of honest information we need to get out to the general public.
(This is what is called; "Leveling The Playing Field" when it comes to the true meaning behind having a License for
"Practicing Medicine."
We need to learn and to use every simple, God Given means of keeping ourselves in good health.
Pursuant to this critical situation:
We are establishing a Health Co-operative / Alliance / Consortium / Federation, etc.
This will work with, fuel fund, or feed into any existing organizations (like FAIM) businesses and Corporations already working toward protecting and improving our health and immune systems as simply, effectively, and inexpensively as possible.
It will be based on everyone involved being pro-active in extending the influence,
and spreading information related to this goal.

We think the Nuremberg Trials were held to punish the guilty, but they were more of a token, symbolic, slap on the wrist. 
Yes a few were executed, but most were promoted.
One of the biggest criminals by far, Fritz ter Meer, was slapped on the wrist and then re-appointed head of Bayer,
one of the daughter companies of I.G. Farben in order to obfuscate the history of IG Farben.
At Bayer, (yes, the makers of gentle pink baby aspirin) to this day, they place a wreathe on his huge swastika decorated gravestone every year in honor of his mass murders and mourning the memory of his death.
"Farben was Hitler and Hitler was Farben. (Senator Homer Bone to Senate Committee on Military Affairs, June 4, 1943.)"
What they were specifically developing in the camps, was the use of weapons of warfare, mustard gas, of formulation of toxicants (Chemical Poisons) and vesiccants (Blistering Agents) specifically to be used in the "health industry" as "therapy" for cancer in order to make billions of dollars with the twisted, grotesque method of slowly, but surreptitiously murdering people (They Have A License to "Practice" Medicine." -This is better than James Bond's License To Kill, because while James is licensed to kill -with complete legal immunity -a few BAD people at a time, modern day Nazis are LICENSED to kill en mass -with complete legal immunity -at a rate of over one million people per year globally. Thousands of brilliant researchers and doctors have been harassed, had their research and laboratories destroyed, been imprisoned, even murdered. Hundreds of American doctors, to escape persecution, prison, and death, are at present in Bolivia, Panama, Argentina, etc (Jennifer Daniels, a Harvard Medical MD, JENNIFER DANIELS, M.D., M.B.A. and Big Pharma's Inquisition Wheel Topic: Murder By Medicine is No Accident
http://oneradionetwork.com/health/d...r-by-medicine-is-no-accident-january-15-2013/
and Dr Mark Sircus IMVA String the Bastards Up are two heroes who are working for the freedom to heal) and wage their war of truth in healing and information against the PTBs from their new homes in the jungles there.
Dr. Sircus puts it very bluntly, forcefully, and truthfully:

In general I am against the death penalty as I am against killing of any kind. Though the Bible sanctions death and killing, it is clearly against murder and the taking of innocent life. We could argue all day about what some people clearly seem to deserve and we could argue about the legitimacy of many things from the Old Testament or anything else written that the elites of the world have had their dirty fingers in.
For all those who are for the death penalty, my message will be clear. I am calling for the conviction and the worst possible punishment under the law for certain people in government who are in the medical field. There seems to be no limit to what our present society will accept. We are letting the bankers and the shysters on Wall Street destroy western civilization, allowing them the fattest paychecks on earth as a reward. And we are letting doctors in white coats inject poisonous heavy metals into babies and paying them well for it.
Many others choose to remain here and fight for medical freedom...Doc Mike Witort won "the biggest lawsuit in history" against the PTBs in their own court -the AMA's hometown; Chicago. His attitude? You can find out from his website http://www.wakeupwell.org/
pretty quickly: Suicide Hotline for Medical Doctors: "FREEDOM TO CURE" WILL BE THE NEW PARADIGM FROM NOW ON
As to Chemotherapy and the license to "Practice Medicine" with the emphasis on PRACTICE...which gives them immunity from prosecution for wrongful deaths...and comparing the results of chemo to victims from Dachau, Auschwitz, etc???...What do they say?
"A Picture Is Worth A Thousand Words." (APIWATW)
Well, I dare you to look at the pics of chemo victims, er, I mean patents...
and compare them with pictures of death camp prisoner patients, er, I mean victims:
no hair, shrunken flesh, sunken eyes, emaciated look, short life span. Read the reports of people dying in excruciating agony
-The ones of Nazi Camp victims you can read from the Camp journals of doctors who administered the poisons and burning agents.
Most of us have loved ones who died from the Toxicants and Vesicants developed in the Camps, Chemotherapy;....in excruciating agony -one, being my own Father.
Same chemicals; Same Results; Same People running the "operations" -no pun intended, seriously; both are operations using the same weapons of military warfare. Period.
"In 1939 the 'Drug Trust' alliance was formed by the Rockefeller Empire and I.G. Farben. After the war, I.G. Farben was dismantled but later emerged in the many guises of the companies with whom they had signed cartel agreements. These companies include: Imperial Chemical Industries (ICI), Borden, Carnation, General Mills, M.W. Kellogg Co., Nestle, Pet Milk, Squibb and Sons, Bristol Meyers, Whitehall laboratories, Procter and Gamble, Roche, Hoechst and Beyer and Co. (two extant pharmaceutical companies who initially employed convicted war criminals Friedrich Jaehne and Fritz ter Meer as board chairmen). The Rockefeller Empire - in tandem with the Chase Manhattan Bank now owns over half of the USA's pharmaceutical interests and is the largest drug manufacturing combine in the world. Since the war the drug industry has steadily netted an ever increasing profit from sales of drugs to become the second largest manufacturing industry in the world next to the arms industry (also owned by the self same Elite agencies)."
"The liberation of mankind from the yoke of the pharmaceutical 'business with disease'
is the largest liberation movement of all time.
This battle is being fought and will be won to the benefit of
this generation and all generations to come." 
That is a statement from Dr Rath and the Government of South Africa in their lawsuit against the South Africa Medical Association for mass murder; SAMA is the equivalent to our AMA.
Now, please compare that to this prediction by Dr Benjamin Rush, the first Surgeon General Of the United States:
"Unless we put medical freedom into the Constitution, the time will come
when medicine will organize into an undercover dictatorship to restrict
the art of healing to one class of Men and deny equal privileges to
others; the Constitution of the Republic should make a Special
privilege for medical freedoms as well as religious freedom."
― Benjamin Rush 1776

From "Arbeit macht frei" to "Codex Alimentarius"
The entrance of the Auschwitz Concentration Camp

Just fifteen years after they were convicted in the Nuremberg War Crimes Tribunal, Bayer, BASF and Hoechst were again the architects of the next major human rights offenses. In 1962, they established the Codex Alimentarius Commission. (Remark made by the Dr. Rath Health Foundation)

This dark period of German history is inextricably bound to one man, Fritz ter Meer:

He was a member of the Managing Board of IG Farben from its inception to its dissolution.
As the Wartime Manager, he was responsible for IG Auschwitz.
In the Nuremberg Tribunal, ter Meer stated: "Forced labor did not inflict any remarkable injury, pain, or suffering on the detainees, particularly since the alternative for these workers would have been death."
In 1948, ter Meer was sentenced by the Nuremberg Tribunal to seven years in prison for plundering and slavery.
In 1952, his sentence was commuted, due to the influence of powerful friends. (Grandpa Bush)
From 1956-1964, he was reinstated as a member of the Managing Board of Bayer AG.
In 1962, ter Meer was one of the architects of the "Codex Alimentarius - Commission" and one of the main designers of the schemes that would profit from human suffering. (Remark made by the Dr. Rath Health Foundation)

The deceptive title "Codex Alimentarius" is no accident. It was devised by the same companies and indeed the same individuals, who gave the Auschwitz concentration camp inmates the deceptive slogan "Arbeit mach frei" ("Work makes you free"). (Remark made by the Dr. Rath Health Foundation)

"As long as the Nazi infection continues to work its influence and threaten the lives of untold millions,
no German has the right to proclaim that the Nazi era is finished."

Don't believe it b/c of a few doctors, and US Congressmen's comments. Do your own research: Read the sordid, sickening disgusting facts for yourself...

"The concentration camp "Auschwitz " was located in the middle of "Central Europe" and the primary prisoners of this camp were politically opposing "Germans", conquered "Poles" and "Jews" as part of the Nazi extermination plan.
In 1947 Dr Vetter, his colleague Mrugowsky and many other doctors involved in these crimes were sentenced to death by the US Military Tribunal and were subsequently hanged.

Obviously, the doctors executed for conducting these criminal experiments were not the primary economic beneficiaries of these experiments. These beneficiaries were those, who owned the patents and therefore the commercial rights to chemotherapy drugs tested, including "Acridine" and "Rutenol" (a combination of "Acridine" with arsenic).
Acridine was first patented by Werner Schulemann, Fritz Schoenhofer and August Wingler - all three scientists employed by "Bayer" / "IG Farben." The first patent on this substance in Germany was filed on December 20, 1926 , and in the US on December 16, 1927 . The US patent was issued on May 20, 1930 and carries the US patent number 1,760,781. The same group of scientists from the drug laboratories of "Bayer"/"IG Farben" filed a myriad of subsequent patents for pharmaceutical drugs obtained from modifying the original structure of the Acridine molecule (Annexure 'Patent Acridine').

As part of their corporate strategy of "disguise and control" described in detail in the Nuremberg War Crime Tribunal records, "Bayer" assigned their US patents to the "Winthrop Chemical Company", a New York corporation. Winthrop , in turn, was controlled by another "IG Farben" subsidiary in the US , "General Dyestuffs Inc.".
Thus, the historic records show unequivocally that the economic beneficiaries of this medical genocide in the concentration camps were the world's largest pharmaceutical companies at that time.

It is a remarkable fact that today, more than six decades after these "chemotherapy" drugs were responsible for the death of thousands of concentration camps victims, the very same substances, "Acridine" and its patented derivatives are being prepared for new "markets" today - the victims of viral diseases including HIV (Annexure 'Antiviral Res').

In the same way, another class of "chemo" agents had its origin in the laboratories of Bayer and IG Farben. Already during World War One, mustard gas was being produced by Bayer and used on the battlefields of Europe killing tens of thousands of soldiers and disabling many more. During and after WWII, these agents of chemical warfare were modified by IG Farben to increase the chemical warfare arsenal. After WWII, derivatives of mustard gas were being developed into a new class of "chemotherapeutic agents" with the marketing promise to treat cancer.

Over 4 decades these derivatives of chemical warfare agents called "nitrogen mustards" (e.g. Chlorambucil, Cyclophosphamide, Ifosfamide and others) were strategically developed into a multi-billion Rand global cancer market. These toxic substances have been promoted to millions of cancer patients as therapy - "chemo-therapy" - despite their known toxicity and their inability to cure cancer.
This deceptive marketing strategy with "chemo-therapy" was particularly profitable for the pharmaceutical business because the drug companies earned twice: from selling high-priced "chemotherapy" and from selling even more drugs to cope with the severe side-effects caused by these toxic substances - including pain-killers, anti-inflammatory agents, anti-depressants etc.. After the Second World War, the business with cancer "chemotherapy" became an extremely lucrative market for the pharmaceutical industry in the US , Europe and many other parts of the world. Moreover, the same "marketing scheme" would soon be applied to boost the pharmaceutical markets with other diseases, including AIDS."
Holocaust Encyclopedia Subsequent Nuremberg Proceedings, Case #6, The I.G. Farben Case
"The Tribunal returned its judgment on July 29 and 30, acquitting all of the defendants on counts one and five,
and the three defendants charged in count four. Nine of the defendants were found guilty of the charges in count two and five were found guilty of the charges in count three. Altogether, ten of the defendants were acquitted completely.
The thirteen defendants found guilty were sentenced on 30 July, receiving prison terms ranging from one and one half years to eight years in prison, including time already served" http://www.ushmm.org/wlc/en/article.php?ModuleId=10007077

=================================

The History of the "Business With Disease"
http://www4.dr-rath-foundation.org/...SS/history_of_the_pharmaceutical_industry.htm

=================================

The Pharmaceutical "Business with Disease"

http://www4.dr-rath-foundation.org/PHARMACEUTICAL_BUSINESS/pharmaceutical_industry.htm

=================================

WALL STREET AND
THE RISE OF HITLER
Antony C. Sutton http://www.voltairenet.org/IMG/pdf/Sutton_Wall_Street_and_Hitler-3.pdf

http://www.reformed-theology.org/html/books/wall_street/

=================================

The Crime and Punishment of I.G. Farben
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/sociopol_igfarben02.htm
http://www4.dr-rath-foundation.org/...unishment of i.g. farben&start=0&page_nums=1)

=================================
MURDER BY INJECTION -- THE STORY OF THE MEDICAL CONSPIRACY AGAINST AMERICA

http://humanbeingsfirst.files.wordp...tace_mullins___murder_by_injection__1988_.pdf

=================================

THE THEORY AND PRACTICE OF HELL By Eugen Kogon
http://www.dr-rath-foundation.org.za/pdf-files/2007/affidavit-mr/TaPoH.html

=================================
T h e D R U G S T O R Y By Morris A. Bealle
A Factological History of AMERICA'S $10,000,000,000 DRUG CARTEL - ITS METHODS, OPERATIONS, HIDDEN OWNER-SHIP, PROFITS AND TERRIFIC IMPACT ON THE HEALTH OF THE AMERICAN PEOPLE.

=================================

The Laws of the Pharmaceutical Industry
http://www4.dr-rath-foundation.org/PHARMACEUTICAL_BUSINESS/laws_of_the_pharmaceutical_industry.htm
The main principles governing the pharmaceutical "business with disease." It is not in the financial interests of the pharmaceutical industry to prevent common diseases - the maintenance and expansion of diseases is a precondition for the financial growth of this industry.

=================================

THE BROTHERHOOD
Part 9: The Pharmaceutical Racket Ivan Fraser and Mark Beeston 
http://www.gnosticliberationfront.com/brotherhood.htm

=================================

The History of the "Business With Disease"
http://www4.dr-rath-foundation.org/...SS/history_of_the_pharmaceutical_industry.htm

=================================

Sword and Swastika by Telford Taylor
http://www4.dr-rath-foundation.org/Books/paging.php?dir=Sword and Swastika&start=0&page_nums=1)

=================================

Rockefeller Medicine Men -Medicine & Capitalism in America E. Richard Brown
http://www4.dr-rath-foundation.org/...feller Medicine Men&start=0&page_nums=1)#=eng

=================================

If those titles have not given you an inkling of whether this is a real representation of history, or are just a conspiracy theory,
and if you do not think that this is an important topic on a global scale, then please research the following indictments:

Complaint Against Genocide and Other Crimes Against Humanity Committed in Connection With The Pharmaceutical 'Business With Disease' And The Recent War Against Iraq

Download the Complaint as a PDF-File
Support The Complaint*


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, it sounds like a bunch of rambling nonsense. There's a mix of fact and fiction here by someone who's ignorant about a lot of things. They've done research on some strange tangents that nobody else would bother to do because it doesn't make sense. Just one fact: doesn't the writer know that a lot of medicines are toxic? That doesn't matter. If they're given in the right amounts to the right people with the right problems they're perfectly safe and effective. The titles of the books or articles sound like something the Onion would make up. Yes, I get the fact that Germany experimented on concentration camp victims but when you have a title like, 

"TRUTH IN HISTORY: Pharmaceutical Terrorism The Backbone of Modern Medicine"

I have to ask, how could anybody possibly take it seriously?


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

BillS said:


> I'm sorry, it sounds like a bunch of rambling nonsense. There's a mix of fact and fiction here by someone who's ignorant about a lot of things. They've done research on some strange tangents that nobody else would bother to do because it doesn't make sense. Just one fact: doesn't the writer know that a lot of medicines are toxic? That doesn't matter. If they're given in the right amounts to the right people with the right problems they're perfectly safe and effective. The titles of the books or articles sound like something the Onion would make up. Yes, I get the fact that Germany experimented on concentration camp victims but when you have a title like,
> 
> "TRUTH IN HISTORY: Pharmaceutical Terrorism The Backbone of Modern Medicine"
> 
> I have to ask, how could anybody possibly take it seriously?


There are thousands of pages of science and history referenced here, not a single one of which you bothered to read, and that is all you can say; "blah, blah blah?" You sound like the Count Dracula cartoon character in Hotel Transylvania.

Honestly, Bill, Magus sounds far more intelligent (possibly because he is), and often actually makes a lot more sense than you usually do.

You should get outside of your tiny little funnymentalist box, and look at the Universe (One Turning, One Word) that you probably claim that the God that you claim to believe in created: You would actually then learn something, and God would be much happier with you, methinks.

And, yes, it is 4 am, and yes I am tired, but I am also tired of one or two sentence blah blah blah thoughtless criticisms with ZERO thought, or sense, or logic, or research, etc, etc, etc...put into them...

There is a website for folks like you; easy to find and easy to use to find info on the topic you feel like you want to shoot your mouth off about & it allows you to then read for 30 minutes...and keep from...how does that saying go? 
"Better to Keep mouth shut & be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt." You can Google it or Yahoo it, or it, whatever;
*JFGI*:2thumb:


----------

